#   >    0504031

## Tarapyneshka

,   30.04.2001., . - 239282,80,   - 3,  ..-60,  2003-25170.00., 2007 - 46312.80 .       7-12 .  .   . !

----------


## Rat1972

-  .

----------


## Tarapyneshka

,    ,       2006    ?        (  310904.40+47856,56)  2003          ((((

----------


## Rat1972

- , ,            ...
, ,     2001    60 .,   2005         ,   ?   :Wow:

----------


## Tarapyneshka

,     ,       .      : (..,      (((()

----------


## Rat1972

,  ...?

----------


## Tarapyneshka

,    ,                2005   ,         .   16,    30.08.2002?

----------


## Rat1972

?

----------


## Tarapyneshka

16,       2005 ,     0

----------


## Rat1972

> .   16


, , .    60.



> 30.08.2002?


 -... 
    ,     2007 ?   :Wow:         2006 ,   ?

----------


## Tarapyneshka

2007    .   ,    : 192970 -     ,   2007  ( 1,24)    46312,80.    ,      239282,80,      192970?     ?  !

----------

> ,   30.04.2001., . - 239282,80,   - 3,  ..-60,  2003-25170.00., 2007 - 46312.80 .       7-12 .  .   . !


       /  7  .  ,          .    2001       -  ?

----------


## pgalina

> ,      239282,80,      192970?


      ,        100% (     -)

----------


## Rat1972

> ,        100% (     -)


.      ...?   :Wow:     -?

----------

.     .
        :   ... 157,     "  "        .            . -   -    ,  , ???      (,  ).
.

----------


## Rat 1972

> -   -    ,  , ???      (,  ).
> .


       ,   - , , .
    , , .

----------


## topalov

**,   .  -,     .
 .

----------

